# Baby's first feed



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

24 hours after they were born and they're strike feeding on pinky parts!!!


----------



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

Aww so cute. Especially considering at that age they can still put you in hospital. :lol2:


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

And every one of them is doing it's level best to do just that!


----------



## Jamesrm (Jul 30, 2008)

haha they must be tiny how much the cost ?


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

bred them myself, seven in total, 3 male, 4 female


----------



## maffy (Dec 24, 2008)

*babies*

amazing colour patternation, very beautiful snakes. Bush Vipers from what I've read? Quite rare in the UK aren't they?


----------



## __sam69__ (Mar 4, 2008)

theyre stunning Stu, i love the red lines by the belly scales


----------



## Agkistrodon (Dec 12, 2008)

maffy said:


> amazing colour patternation, very beautiful snakes. Bush Vipers from what I've read? Quite rare in the UK aren't they?


I agree, fantastic looking. Its always the bright green snakes IMO that look the best. I'm pretty sure they're Vogel's Pit Vipers.

Great job, beautiful animals and some great photos!


----------



## sage999 (Sep 21, 2008)

Great job mate. They look simply stunning.


----------



## Cola_Refresh (Dec 23, 2008)

do venomous snakes not need to shed before their first meal then?


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

Cola_Refresh said:


> do venomous snakes not need to shed before their first meal then?


apparently not......................I was in two minds as to whether to wait, but I have a theory that the sooner you offer food, the sooner they get used to it and possibly waiting until they have shed may precipitate a reluctance to strike feed. Every one of them is strike feeding on small pieces of pinky, consuming about half a pinky in total


----------



## rigsby (Jan 11, 2008)

well done my snoring room mate cracking little snakes, i'd buy one off you but our lass would leave me.hmmmmmm how much and can you deliver.


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

Heeey, hello and welcome back from wherever you've been!!! How's the _Nerodia_?


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

rigsby said:


> well done my snoring room mate cracking little snakes, i'd buy one off you but our lass would leave me.hmmmmmm how much and can you deliver.


I'll tell her:lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## rigsby (Jan 11, 2008)

stuartdouglas said:


> Heeey, hello and welcome back from wherever you've been!!! How's the _Nerodia_?


the nerodias fine, the doctor says it will clear up as long as i finish the full coarse.


----------



## Mason (Jan 21, 2008)

oooh I had a message from Dave telking me your girl had dropped...You have no idea just how tempted I am.congrats dude!!


----------



## gear21 (Dec 19, 2008)

do you have a price yet mate


----------



## Agkistrodon (Dec 12, 2008)

My god, I hope I can get my hands on some of these when I've got a bit more experience with hots - I LOVE arboreal snakes and these are absolutely beautiful.


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

its really quite hard to believe how much i want one... lol!

it has to be said - congrats for managing to sex seven of the little buggers!!!!?!!? you must be faster than a cat outside an Indian restaurant..


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

I can't take too much credit for that, males are a blue-green and females are a bright green


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

stuartdouglas said:


> I can't take too much credit for that, males are a blue-green and females are a bright green



LOL ah.. fair enough... mind you i suppose even cleaning the buggers out is fun :whistling2:


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

Oh yeah, they hurl themselves at anything that moves, pointy parts first!!!


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

:lol2:


----------



## Agkistrodon (Dec 12, 2008)

Do you remove them from the viv before cleaning? Or just spot-clean and dodge like your life depends on it? (Well...I guess your life DOES depend on it.)


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

theyre in small tubs individually . i just hook them out and put them in a larger box while i clean out


----------

